# any help getting to sarasota back country? &nbsp;



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: any help getting to sarasota back country?  *

Turttle beach ramp is located on the south end of Siesta Key and would get you to some nice flats and oyster bars. I really would not call this backcountry but is pretty protected areas and can be some great fishing. There is also a small ramp at Blackburn point that may work for you. I have not used this ramp in years and think it is very shallow now and may be in bad shape. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: any help getting to sarasota back country?  *

Thanks Tsport. My wife and I ended up at the turtle beach ramp and we had a good time. Cast netted some mullet and did some fishing. Nice area, even though we didnt catch anything. I did hook into a very nice snook that took drag for about 10 seconds and then lost him, he was a big snook. Now I know where togo when I go again. I wanted to try the blackburn point ramp and I think I will next time. Thanks again Tsport!!


----------

